# vital statistics = (κν.) σωματικές αναλογίες



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

Εγώ θα βάλω τη Wikipedia, κάποιος να βάλει ελληνικές μεταφράσεις και ο daeman τα γιουτιουμπάκια :)

BWH is an abbreviation of bust, waist, and hip measurement. Also informally called *vital statistics*, these measurements are a common method of specifying body proportions for the purpose of fitting clothes.

It is also often used in women's personal ads or Internet profiles to indicate their appearance.

In human body measurement, the three sizes are the circumferences of bust, waist and hips; usually rendered as three sizes: xx-yy-zz in centimeters or inches. The three sizes are used mostly in fashion, and almost exclusively in reference to women. In many demographics in the western world, the ideal sizes for a woman are said to be 36-24-36 (90-60-90 cm).​


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2009)

Για τα γιουτουμπάκια, προς το παρόν συγκρατούμαι, αν και σ' αυτό το θέμα αρμοδιότητα έχει μάλλον ο Ζάζουλας. ;)

Μόνο μια εικόνα προσθέτω τώρα, γιατί διαβάζοντας τον τίτλο του νήματος, ο νους μου πήγε αμέσως εκεί, στον δις ελληνομεταφρασμένο Μαζεστίξ/Μοναρχίξ:



 
Για την απόδοση, το έχω δει γραμμένο _τα νούμερά της,_ αλλά από _*νούμερα* _συνήθως 
Και πολύ θα 'θελα να πω ειλικρινά ότι, αν πρόκειται για το άλλο φύλο, δεν δίνω καθόλου σημασία στη συσκευασία αλλά στο περιεχόμενο, μα...​


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για τα γιουτουμπάκια, προς το παρόν συγκρατούμαι, αν και σ' αυτό το θέμα αρμοδιότητα έχει μάλλον ο Ζάζουλας. ;)


Αναφερόμουν σε κάτι σεμνό, σαν αυτό:
I'm getting bored and I need some kicks
like 36-24-36






και «σωματικές αναλογίες» στον τίτλο, έτσι;


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2009)

Αναμενόμενα, με αποστόμωσες και στα δυο! 
Τις _σωματικές αναλογίες_ σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο αυτή η φράση μου θυμίζει πάντα τον Vitruvian Man:


 
και το έργο του ανώνυμου Σκωτσέζου σχεδιαστή με τίτλο Λεονάρντο ΜακΒίντσι :):


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην έχουμε κάτι εξίσου ειρωνικά και υπερβατικά ποιητικό, όσο είναι το αγγλικό _vital statistics_. Εννοώ ότι κάτι τέτοιοι ζουμεροί όροι με λαχταριστό σημασιακό αντικείμενο χρειάζονται και μια απόδοση αναλόγων προδιαγραφών (χωρίς κατ' ανάγκη να βρίσκονται στα όρια της χυδαιότητας και της συνεπακόλουθης περιορισμένης σε συγκεκριμένα συγκείμενα χρηστικότητας, όπως είναι οι —άριστοι κατά τ' άλλα για ένα διαφορετικό επίπεδο ύφους— όροι του Vrastaman εδώ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/klepsudromouna_9967/).

Προσωπικά, εφόσον με είχε πείσει ένας μεταφραστής ότι κατάλαβε ακριβώς για τι πράγμα μιλά το _vital statistics_, ευχαρίστως θα δεχόμουν κάτι σε _ζωτικά μεγέθη_ (έστω εντός εισαγωγικών, μέχρι να καθιερωθεί) — άσε που δύσκολα θα αντιστεκόμουν (για να περιγράψω την ιδεατή τιμή τους) να μην μαγειρέψω κάποια λεξιπλασία όπως _θαυμάστιες αναλογίες_.

@Nickel: Το ακριβώς αποπάνω (στο βικιάρθρο) από το βιντεάκι που έβαλες, το έχω μνημονεύσει στο Η πυγή των κακών και το πυγαίο χιούμορ. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2009)

Λέγονται πάντως και «διαστάσεις», με ή χωρίς το «στήθος - μέση - γοφοί».

Όταν τα κοινοποιείς, μπορούν να λέγονται και «προσωπικά διαδεδομένα». :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2009)

Σύνδεση με προηγούμενα (ασχέτως αν είναι άσχετα): 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3706

Σε τέτοιο γραφείο, μάλιστα!  Επιστήθιος, μεσίτης, περιφερειακός... Next!


----------

